# Anyone have Copper Harlequin Rasboras?



## Zoe (23 Aug 2015)

How do you like them? Do they get on well with other fish?


----------



## Gina (23 Aug 2015)

Hi Zoe,
I have a small shoal of copper Harlequin and they are been getting on really well with my purple Harlequins and mosquito rasbora. very relaxed.


----------



## Rasbo (24 Aug 2015)

Hi Zoe,

Mature Espei look stunning mine are with green neons, pencilfish and various other rasbora no problems at all.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/espei-rasbora.31352/


----------



## Zoe (24 Aug 2015)

We picked up 5 today, they coloured up pretty much as soon as they were in the tank. I already want to go and get more, they're awesome!


----------



## alto (24 Aug 2015)

Yes, get more!
there's a behavioral study that observed "8" as a "magic" number with these fish ie various behaviors were observed in larger groupings of fish, when less than 8 fish were present, the range of behaviors dropped off - depending on your tank dimensions, they do some interesting "streaming" behavior (I've ~14 "purple" harlequins in a 90cm tank, some have an "orange" head patch, others have "gold", at times the entire fish looks dark)
Males are more brightly colored, females have a deeper body, you want both males & females present to observe display behaviour in males, males will spar (without apparent physical damage), they are entertaining spawners


----------



## Zoe (24 Aug 2015)

It's looking like we've got 3 males and 2 females at the moment, just need to figure out how I could store more overnight, the tank is at work, we snuck out at lunch to get them today but it was an hour round trip so don't really want to do it again!


----------



## alto (25 Aug 2015)

The shop should be able to pack them up for overnight & advise on "storage" - fish shipping from production farms, transhippers, wholesalers etc often spend a day (or more) in process, so the overnight bagging should be fine BUT only have this done by a shop that is experienced in the process - I'd just let the 5 settle & increase the shoal when convenient ...

If fish seem stressed, then try adding additional fish sooner but rule out water & environmental factors first (fish can be very sensitive to vibration/activity around the tank, in this instance, a shoal of 12 or more will feel/act much more secure/confident) - as you describe the fish as "awesome", they sound pretty happy 

What are the dimensions of the tank? how has it been "cycled"?


----------



## Zoe (25 Aug 2015)

It's been running for about 2 years, I don't know how it was cycled it was done before I started. I hadn't realised I could ask the shop to do that!! They seem very happy already, the 2 female cherry barbs we already had are shoaling with them as well!


----------

